
Twitter tests massive profile redesign that focuses on photos - duck
http://www.theverge.com/2014/2/11/5402186/twitter-tests-profile-redesign-that-focuses-on-photos-facebook-google-pinterest
======
Ronsenshi
Don't like it in a slightest bit:

I like it when app has the same width on all pages (profile currently has min-
width set to 1024 too). This new update suddenly changes design for one page
while the rest are the same. Maybe they'll move other pages to the similar
design?

Fonts. Please, i'm not 80-year old with myopia and no glasses. I can handle
13-16px fonts just fine.

Number of tweets per screen - 3 (down from 8). What is this? A feed for ants?

